# Outlook calendar size



## rgleba (Mar 1, 2005)

I can see that the size of my Calendar is ~3MB. Is there a way to find which meeting notice is hogging this (with an attachment perhaps) without going through each and every entry? 

Thanks.


----------



## marioh (Jul 24, 2001)

rgleba said:


> I can see that the size of my Calendar is ~3MB. Is there a way to find which meeting notice is hogging this (with an attachment perhaps) without going through each and every entry?
> 
> Thanks.


You can right click on the Calendar in Outlook, and select Advanced Find. Click on the More Choices tab, put a check mark in the Only Items With field and select One or More Attachments from the drop down menu. Click Find Now, and you'll have all appointments with attachment(s).


----------



## rgleba (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks! ... Actually in the advanced find, there is a box at the bottom where I can easily search for any date greater than x KB. (I found one meeting with a picture and map with a size greater than 2MB). 

This is the first time that I used this forum - it's great. Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## marioh (Jul 24, 2001)

rgleba said:


> Thanks! ... Actually in the advanced find, there is a box at the bottom where I can easily search for any date greater than x KB. (I found one meeting with a picture and map with a size greater than 2MB).
> 
> This is the first time that I used this forum - it's great. Thanks so much!!!!!


You're welcome, glad I could be of assistance.


----------

